

Ask HN: I have 1 year before starting to work at Microsoft. What should I learn? - andremat

I&#x27;m from Brazil, almost getting my CS degree. Microsoft has offered me a job as a Software Development Engineer.
Because of visa bureacracies, my start date is 1 year from now.
So, HN, what kind of skills should I brush up?
======
arbinder
It's a very legitimate question since most of the H1-B applicants go through a
similar waiting period in between the job offer and start working. However, in
my humble opinion this question would have had a longer lifetime and better
answers if you had posted in Quora.

I am in a similar situation with a joining date in next October. I decided to
finish reading the books I never had time for reading, work on a few community
projects and spend more time with my family. I hope it won't get too boring.

------
Wezc
Congrats !

Do you know the job description ? On what subject will you work ? I would
suggest to be fluent in C#, C++ and the .NET framwork. Btw: How did MS make
you an offer ? You applied or they came for you ?

------
Avalaxy
Depends on what you're going to do... General stuff like 'Writing secure code'
and 'introduction to algorithms' are useful to read.

------
tostitos1979
Become fluent in C# at least. Get experience with the CLR. Learn about unit
testing. Watch Tudors to learn about court intrigue.

------
ye
Go

